# Corn Husks ?



## JumpinJackFarm (Jul 27, 2007)

Should we feed them to our Donks?

After shucking half a dozen ears last night ... I went out back and gave them to the Donkeys. They seemed like they weren't the easiest things to eat...so I took them away




: (they loved them though)

Are the maybe? too fiberous (sp?)

* I didn't give them the Silk...just the Husks


----------



## chandab (Jul 27, 2007)

JumpinJackFarm said:


> Should we feed them to our Donks?
> 
> After shucking half a dozen ears last night ... I went out back and gave them to the Donkeys. They seemed like they weren't the easiest things to eat...so I took them away
> 
> ...


I've fed them to my full-size horses, although I do throw away the outer dirty tough layer and just feed the bright green inner husks. I haven't had any problems, but I do sometimes wonder about the problem of moldy-corn poisoning (part of the reason I only feed the bright green clean ones). In the summer no one is too crazy about them as they get grass, b ut they love t hem when the grass dries up.


----------

